# endoscopic medial maxillectomy code



## tygerlily

Does anyone know the CPT code (s) for an endoscopic medial maxillectomy with drainage of extramaxillary sinus mucocele? He did an endoscopic endonasal resection of the mass with drainage/excision of the parasinus mass and use of intra-operative navigation, extradural. Patient had orbital trauma many years ago. This was all performed endoscopically not an external approach. Physician wants to use 31299. Thanks.


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net

The navigation would be 61782.  The maxillectomy would be 31225.  I'm not quite sure what the code would be for the drainage of the mucocele, but I hope this is enough information to get you started.


----------



## kvangoor

What about 31000 for the drainage of a mucocele?


----------



## tygerlily

Thank you so much!


----------

